# Finally got the Critter Nation! I love it! Few questions....



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So I love the cage but my question is how do you guys make cage linears for the pans. I was thinking make it so one side is felcrow or a zipper. 
Do you know any online sites that are cheap to order from and have good quality things. 

I need more hammocks, etc. But I just started college this month and don't have the extra time a lot to make some for them. Sense my classes are from 1pm-5pm and I don't get home till 6-7 and i'm not home in the mornings after 8. I can make them if I really wanted to but that takes time away for caring for all of my pets.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I saw one youtuber who puts the self adhesive velcro on the cage pans and then sews the kind that isnt self adhesive to one corner of the fleece and then presses them together...I just tuck the corners of the fleece underneath the pans and then place the pans in. it looks clean but Shakespeare has fiigured out how to pull it up. Here is a video on binder clip usage. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgMTZQph3-Q


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Velcro is a pain for cage liners. The binder clips work much better and come in all sorts of fun colors if you care for them to match the liners. Once you get the hang of how to use them, cleaning becomes super easy. I usually keep two sets of liners (literally just pieces of fleece cut to fit since my girls are chewers) and will alternate them out. Having a spare set makes it so that you don't have to wait for one set to wash while your rats are running rampant wherever (if you don't have much time).


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

First off, congrats on you CN! I was so excited when I got mine I wanted to tell everyone  

QualityPetHammocks on Etsy has really great prices, and they are very well made. 

As for cage liners, if you are interested, I could put up the safety pin method I use (because I find binder clips to be an eye sore) but only if you are interested. It works really well.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

For liners, I have done a couple things, I have made fleece into pillow case covers for the pans but my chewers just tore them up and it was a big waste, my next one was cut it just perfectly to fit the pan with a few inches over each side, then secure with binder clips. My problem with that set up, is that one of my rats, Dobby, decided she liked to hide under it and having the challenge of having to chew around binder clips -.- I now just lay the fleece down over puppy pee pads and I have noticed she won't rip it up much anymore. She will sometimes rip out puppy pee pads but she has basically stopped chewing and going under the fleece. I also nocticed she stops if I give her more hammocks. I make my hammocks with the no sew method found on the Suzsugargliders website. Good luck!!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Some people make liners that just sit on top of shelves/pans. if i feel lazy or I do not have the time, what I do is lay out the fleece/u-haul padding and place the pan on top of it. Then I cut around the pan making sure to leave like 2 inches on each side. I then clip the finished product onto the pan/shelves with binder clips and don't sew anything. It doesn't last as long as doing it properly but it doesn't take long either which is helpful when we need something clean in a rush.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

I buy fleece (and flannel) either by the yard, or I pick up blankets when they're on sale/clearance. Walmart and Target usually have them on sale or for cheap. Then I just cut them to size and clip them onto the pans with binder clips.


----------



## Rattienewby (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm just doing the binder clip method. Of course my babies have decided that chewing a hole and hiding underneath is much more fun. For now I'm allowing it, but I may have to change my lining method soon...we'll see.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm using binder clips but I find it hard to keep the rats from pulling the corners up, lately my hairless is going a chewing rampage or seems they have so many toys but she decided to nibble on the pans.

Is there a technic to clipping the fleece down? I have small and really big binder clips. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

MeinTora said:


> First off, congrats on you CN! I was so excited when I got mine I wanted to tell everyone
> 
> QualityPetHammocks on Etsy has really great prices, and they are very well made.
> 
> As for cage liners, if you are interested, I could put up the safety pin method I use (because I find binder clips to be an eye sore) but only if you are interested. It works really well.


If you don't mind I would love to know how you use safety pins for the cage liners. Right now I use them for my bed because they chewed holes in it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Where did you buy your CN at? I really really want one, but Im waiting for it to go on sale. Does anyone know if it will go on a good sale during black friday/cyber monday?


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm washing my liners later on today, I'll take pictures (it's hard to just explain) and post them for you.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> Where did you buy your CN at? I really really want one, but Im waiting for it to go on sale. Does anyone know if it will go on a good sale during black friday/cyber monday?


 amazon might but if you have a petstore that sells them you might wanna check there too. Maybe drfostersmith.com will have a sale...i need more stuff XD


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

MeinTora said:


> I'm washing my liners later on today, I'll take pictures (it's hard to just explain) and post them for you.


I got mine on sale at petsmart for 249


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

I got mine for 255 (that's including tax) from PetSmart.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Ahh! You guys I'm so excited I could pee myself!! I really want a DCN, but I'm so cheap I probaby would never be willing to pay full price. I asked to a rat rescue owner I talk to a lot if she had any spares she wanted to sell, and while she doesn't have a double, she does have a single! So then when I want to, all I have to buy is the add on unit to make it a double! She wants $50 for her single, which im more than happy to give her since she runs a really great rescue


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Excited for you! What a steal. I love my DCN.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Mitsy said:


> If you don't mind I would love to know how you use safety pins for the cage liners. Right now I use them for my bed because they chewed holes in it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Okay so this is from my phone so sorry if formatting is wonky. 

http://i.imgur.com/NCfeAZV.jpg

Cut a piece of fleece and leave around two inches on the sides, like so. 

http://i.imgur.com/P6Wt2SK.jpg

Fold long side under

http://i.imgur.com/EorMxPm.png

Pin, pull tightly so that the fleece fits well to the pan. 

http://i.imgur.com/yeL64H6.jpg

One side down! 

http://i.imgur.com/uRP506I.jpg

All done, this will of course work for three out of the four pans in the DCN. So now for the tricky second story pan. 

http://i.imgur.com/wW3Ntvl.jpg

Cut the fleece like so.

http://i.imgur.com/uZD5QxS.jpg

Fold

http://i.imgur.com/b3zygpR.jpg

And pin, do the rest of the corners like the first pan. 


I use this method because Binder clips were attracting my girls to the fleece. The thought they were fun toys for them, haha. I can not find where I originally found this, but if anyone does, please post. I think their directions were a lot clearer. Oh, almost forgot the final product. 

http://i.imgur.com/pcajH9h.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/XAgjK5s.jpg

Nothing shows  
Once you get the hang of it works quite well. I hope this was clear enough


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

ratsaremylife said:


> I make my hammocks with the no sew method found on the Suzsugargliders website.


Can you link this to me, I only see their corner hammocks, which my girls don't use


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So what about the sides? Is it pulled tight enough when pinned that the sides can't be pulled up?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

MeinTora said:


> Can you link this to me, I only see their corner hammocks, which my girls don't use


 http://www.suzsugargliders.com/educationalarticles.htm It's at the very bottom of this page


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Mitsy said:


> So what about the sides? Is it pulled tight enough when pinned that the sides can't be pulled up?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep! I pull it super tight, so they can't pull up the sides.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

ratsaremylife said:


> http://www.suzsugargliders.com/educationalarticles.htm It's at the very bottom of this page


Thank you, I just saw this!


----------

